# Heat lamp cage/guard



## PipsDragon (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi,
We've just set up a new viv for a young bearded dragon. Everything seems to be going ok, he seems to be feeding well, temps ok, 44 on the basking rock and 26/27 at the cool end. So far so good.

I read that it is a good idea to get a guard for your heat lamp so that as the lizard gets bigger he can't climb up and scorch himself on the bulb. 

Has anyone got any tips, best kind, size etc. we have a 100 watt pro rep white spot light. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

When he is bigger could he still reach the bulb? I dont cage my bulbs for beardies as it encourages them to jump on the cage and they can get their nails stuck in them and get burnt if they are stuck for a length of time.


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

I also think they are more of a hazard than a safety feature. Just make sure the bulb is out of reach and things will be fine. 



Gavin.


----------



## PipsDragon (Aug 19, 2015)

Thanks both, I'd read that was a possible danger but hadn't read about anyone it had actually happened to. 

The bottom of the heat bulb is about 7 inches off the floor of the tank so at the moment isn't a problem. The fitting I was sold in the reptile shop is a black "hanging" type. I presume you could get a ceiling fitting type which would bring the bulb up higher so maybe I'll get one of those instead.

What about ceramic heaters over light bulbs, are they better?


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

> I presume you could get a ceiling fitting type which would bring the bulb up higher so maybe I'll get one of those instead.


You can as long as it still gets to the required temp below and it is not too high up. All my fittings are on the roof and I don't have any problems with the heat.



> What about ceramic heaters over light bulbs, are they better?


I prefer light emitting bulbs for diurnal lizards.


----------

